# Helmets: Bang for Buck



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Check out the RED Trace


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah I like RED alot, that would be ideal for me...

however, i wasn't sure if i was actually going to rock a helmet so i just got the lowest price pro-tec helmet for about 25 bucks. 

Safety wise my protec it is as legit as any Giro or w/e other company...Ive slammed my dome on hard pack ice pretty hard coming off rails (for sure would have had a concussion if I didn't have it on) and its held my brains in place. 

I recommend the cheap pro-tec if you dont want to pay alot.. but if you want audio you might have to settle for headphones or shell out some more dough, i dk what your price range is though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah I'm trying to pay like less than a hundred bucks. 50 bucks would be ideal if I could get a helmet with some decent speakers in it.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

Giro Bad Lieutenant Helmet - Ski-Snowboard - Save 50%
Giro TuneUps Audio Kit - Encore 2, Bad Lieutenant at REI.com

there you go just about 50 with shipping


----------



## ayanami22 (Jan 10, 2009)

i just picked up a bern tj schneider audio helmet and couldnt be happier...stay away from protec...


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

why so? they make great helmets


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Technine Icon said:


> Check out the RED Trace


i am biased, but i dont think theres a better deal out there then the red trace...

and i skated, inlined, and bmx my whole life with the same Pro tec...nothin wrong with protec at all..


----------



## ayanami22 (Jan 10, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> why so? they make great helmets


i had a protec with audio, actually had a few of them...i only have exp with that one series of protec gear, but the earpieces would fall out all the time, and it just didnt feel solid like my bern does...

again, givent thats just my experience with the protec


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

I've got a Scott Holt Audio helmet. Paid about 50 bucks for it in the off season and I like it a lot. Only thing is the cord they give you to connect your MP3 player is a POS so you'll likely have to replace it. Other than that no complaints and my ears are way happier than when I stuffed ear buds or headphones under my helmet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a Giro and it is warm and feels pretty solid. (Also: Does anyone know if my helmet is ok if it has a medium size shallow crater in the foam? I hit my head the day I wore my new helmet for the first time I normally get a only get a hard head hit once a season)


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

I think pro-tec is great for skateboarding and similar sports. But for snowboarding, I think (from my experience with them) you can probably do better with another company.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

it's the same shell+eps as most other helmets


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a Giro Encore and a Protec (with audio stuff, forgot the name).
The Giro fits way better by far. Some friends of me tried it aswell and surprisingly it fits great for all of them. The Encore fits great and looks good. 

The protec helmet looks bad and is to heavy imo. 

I tried a RED from a friend, fits great, looks good aswell!


----------



## imsoprfct (Dec 11, 2008)

Have the Red Mutiny and couldn't be happier, low profile, really light weight, and fits my head perfectly. Paid $40 when it popped up on Whiskey Militia :thumbsup:


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't go and use 80-90$ on a audio helmet! The liner looks weird and its overprized! If you really need music, you can sow in a headset, and it'll save you money, and you'll look way cooler. My oppinion anyway.
Go for Bern Baker, cheap with a nice fit! Saved my noggin on rails and 20 footers.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

he already bought a helmet and i dont think anyone pays 80-90 for a audio helmet that is ridiculous.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

ayanami22 said:


> i just picked up a bern tj schneider audio helmet and couldnt be happier...stay away from protec...


Did this come with a cable...I just got one from moosejaw.com and it didn't come with a cable while I remember reading the reviews on another site and someone said it came with a cable


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

I was casually looking around for a new helmet and saw that Sierra is having their 50% off sale today on all accessories so I'll probably pick one up from there. I'm kind of partial to Giro because they have always fit well, but I might go with a Red because the Giro selection is less than ideal at Sierra.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

jonnydanger said:


> I was casually looking around for a new helmet and saw that *Sierra is having their 50% off sale today on all accessories* so I'll probably pick one up from there. I'm kind of partial to Giro because they have always fit well, but I might go with a Red because the Giro selection is less than ideal at Sierra.


:thumbsup: Doing the same!


----------

